# Capybaras



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

One day when I have my own house and plenty of land, I would LOVE to have a pet capybara! They're so cute and cool looking, I want one named Nelson and I want to put little sweaters on him and build a custom habitat with a nice big pond and anything else they need. I also really want him to be an indoor/outdoor pet like a dog, I was looking at pictures of people's pet capybaras sitting on the couch and they're so cute! Does anyone else love capybaras? My boyfriend thinks they're weird, but they're giant, cute rodents so what's not to love?


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I've always loved capybaras! You can have them as pets, though it usually requires a permit.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I love how capybaras look... but I don't think I could bring myself to put a giant 150 pound rodent in my care, sadly. Hamsters, mice, rats, ferrets... they're all known to be serious biters. I don't think I'd be able to handle a bite from a capybara! 

Plus, they're notorious chewers, because of course they are still rodents. As it stands right now, my entire house is made out of wood... Not a good combination. I think, like any other exotic pet, they can make good pals for some people. The thing to remember is that in the wild capybaras are really aquatic animals for a lot of their lives... I think I'd have to let my capybara outside most of the time in a big pond, if I were to have one as a pet. I wouldn't feel right keeping them locked inside, away from the water they love so much.

They are cute little buggers though.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

My fiancee says I can't have one. XD they are basically giant guinea pigs, and from what I have seen behavior wise from peoples videos they act much like a guinea pig. I love my piggies so a dog size piggy would be so cool! Would definitely advise having guinea pigs first to get a little understanding of good and bad cues. Of course they are different animals but very similar! Lol


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

They are extremely cute and I have always relished in seeing them at the zoo but I do not think I could do them justice if I kept them as a domestic pet.


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

They are great but I would feel guilty having just one, and having a herd would be prohibitivedly difficult.


----------



## kayepaye (Jul 31, 2014)

Apparently these guys have quite a bit of attitude, and can get pretty nasty. Also, they are HUGE wild animals, and really deserve to stay that way. I am sure that a capybara would be so much happier exploring in his natural habitat than being trapped in an enclosure for his whole life.

I've never been a fan of people keeping wild animals as pets, especially rodents because I love them haha.

They are SO CUTE though, I've done a LOT of reading on them since they are really interesting. Amazing creatures


----------

